
JQuery File Upload - DanielRibeiro
http://aquantum-demo.appspot.com/file-upload
======
jcborro
The number of jquery file upload plugins is astounding. This looks like a
decent one, though makes the job of picking one that much harder...one of the
drawbacks of jquery's open plugin ecosystem.

Who wants to write the blog post reviewing and testing them all in various
browsers? I will donate $5!

~~~
Xurinos
Here is a community idea, not just for jQuery plugins but also CPAN,
curse.com, and other code/add-on/plugin communities.

(1) Plugins must be submitted with a list of tags/categories indicating their
purpose. For example, a plugin for uploading multiple files might take the tag
"uploader". If it has file preview features, it might have the tag "file-
preview".

(2) People rating the plugins may add tags. These will be marked specially as
rater/community tags.

(3) For a particular tag/category, a rater may arrange plugins in order of
preference (preference voting -- see <http://selectricity.org/> for an example
of a working system).

(4) People looking for a plugin can see how the community rates it in each
category compared to other plugins.

And if you believe what the community has to say, this rating system can give
you a decent idea of which plugin may best do the job for you.

------
tectonic
I've been pretty happy with <http://valums.com/ajax-upload/>

------
davidmathers
This was on the front page 2 weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2130501>

Unfortunately that news item linked to a blog post and not to the project
itself.

~~~
riledhel
mmm... we could use some feature to mark posts as duplicated here on HN,
right?

------
marquis
We've been working with uploadify, but I like the fact that this comes readily
built-in with image preview/delete options and requires no flash. Has anyone
tested this on an iPhone?

~~~
revetkn
AFAIK, Mobile Safari does not support file uploads, so this (or any similar
plugin) will not work.

~~~
mhansen
Hell, the iPhone doesn't even have the concept of 'files'.

------
rkalla
Did some hunting for a good jQuery upload plugin a week ago for (self
promotion warning) imgscalr.com.

valums ajax-upload seemed like it would be the best fit, but I couldn't get a
full-screen Drag and Drop target working and had a hard (impossible) time
customizing it to behave differently.

Wanted to use uploadify, but as mentioned it didn't work inside a browser with
Flash-blocking enabled which turned me off immediately.

I actually wrote an HTML5 DnD + File API tutorial a few months ago:
[http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/html5-drag-and-drop-and-file-
api...](http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/html5-drag-and-drop-and-file-api-
tutorial/)

and decided to get down and dirty with the whole process since everything else
out there seemed relatively new to the scene anyway. Some things I found out:

1\. Opera and Mozilla (thank the gods) seem to behave almost identical to each
other... at least with the HTML5 DnD behavior/events and File API
functionality.

2\. Safari 5 (on Win 7) doesn't seem to understand Drag and Dropped _native_
elements at all. I also scrubbed through the Apple HTML5 site and found no
mention of support for the File API anywhere... so even if DnD was made to
work, it wouldn't know what to do with the resources.

TIP: There is a great tutorial from 2009 online, and seems to be for Safari
only, where you can hack the styling of an <input type="file"> dialog and MAKE
it a drop target while hiding the default file box here:
[http://www.borismus.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/02/drag_drop...](http://www.borismus.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/02/drag_drop_upload.html)

3\. Opera, as much credit as it gets for being so great, doesn't seem to want
to have anything to do with some of these native HTML5 APIs -- I believe I
read somewhere (this has all become a blur) that they are sitting out from
these 2 APIs until the dust finishes settling... probably the smart move, but
still annoying my app won't work in their browser.

4\. IE 8/9... what can I say. I don't think I expected any of this to work,
and probably plan on a Flash-fallback for IE only as some longer term
solution, but damn, I sort of hoped it would have.

5\. There is a massive post on all the things wrong with the HTML5 DnD API at
quirksblog that made me want to give up HTML5 programming and go back to
embedded Applets:
[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/09/the_html5_dr...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/09/the_html5_drag.html)

My point being (12 paragraphs later) that from a week of working on this
problem there doesn't seem to be a sure-fire solution out there yet for
someone wanting to go the "pure HTML5" route... there are some awesome starts
to it as linked below, and all the JavaScript from imgscalr.com is heavily
commented if you want to take a look at it, but it seems we are still a far
way away from some drop-in/jack-of-all-DnD-upload experience that we were
hoping for.

Made me realize HTML5, at least in the aspects I'm most interested in, is
still a long way away from giving me exactly what I need.

------
pak
One feature Uploadify still retains over this plugin: The Flash upload dialog
allows you to restrict what file types (by extension) are selectable, which
can prevent some people from uploading the .JPG when you only accept audio
files, etc. I don't think anything in the HTML5 DnD API has accounted for
this.

------
apinstein
This is the first one I've ever seen that supports D&D from Mac/Safari. Very
nice.

------
drivebyacct2
Similarly, <http://www.uploadify.com/>

I really appreciate that this doesn't require Flash as Uploadify does. Very
cool, I'm probably going to see if we can get this in our project - multifile
upload is an important story coming up next week!

~~~
rkalla
It may not require Flash but with NoFlash in Chrome I can't get any of the
demos to load - not sure why.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Uploadify requires flash, the submission's script does not. Sorry if that was
confusing.

Uploadify uses Flash's multifile upload whereas the submission uses the new
File API (I believe, I'm guessing, I haven't looked at the source)

